# Couple costume: Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs Need some Help!



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stack 'em up like Voltron!


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Great idea - two for arms, two for legs, two for the torso and one as the head! Probably the best thing I would think of... unless you wanted it to be totem-pole like, which you could then use and switch it up and have Snow White carrying a headsman's axe... just a thought.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

What if he had them in a sack over his shoulder?

Or, rather, what if he was a "prince charming" character with a big haversack. The bag could have little tears with identifying dwarf arms or legs sticking out. I dunno, just an idea I had.


----------



## elensar (Oct 10, 2010)

*are you near a disney store?*

I have an idea, depending on where you live. The Disney store usually has all 7 of the dwarves in smallish stuffed versions-you could pin all seven all over him.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

there is a scene in the movie where Dopey stands on Sneezy's head with a trench coat over both of them. You can take this idea and run with it. Make your husband get a Dopey mask, wear a trench coat of some kind and have the buttons of the trench coat stretched with 7 sets of eyes and big noses going down to the bottom as if all 7 dwarf's are standing on eachother's head inside the trench coat peering out. See the link below:

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20070630233250/disney/images/3/38/Snow_white_dopey.jpg


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I LOVE Wrench's idea!! You could use baby doll legs and arms for the dwarfs in the bag.


----------

